# Existing Restrooms - change in occupancy



## BobCat (May 13, 2016)

Hello Everyone:

We are working on an Interior fit out job with current primary "B" occupancy. The existing restrooms does not meet code. In the new design we have a cafe area that will be assembly space "A" occupancy and rest is "B". The client wants to upgrade the restroom finishes. Sinks are undermount in existing millwork counters, which they are looking to upgrade the counters - fixtures remains the same. Do we need to upgrade the restrooms to bring up to code - my answer is yes - but the client is looking to see if this is a hard rule and save some money. Please share your experience and advice. TIA.

*We are gutting everything existing in the office space - changing the layout etc and adding cafe area with 2 large meeting rooms - total 5k+ sq ft (assembly). The common restrooms - planning to update the stalls, wall/floor tiles, and finishes.


----------



## conarb (May 13, 2016)

Since the work you describe is merely cosmetic do you even need a permit?  I'd check your local requirements for permits, you might even want to modify the scope or your work to avoid permit requirements.


----------



## BobCat (May 13, 2016)

conarb said:


> Since the work you describe is merely cosmetic do you even need a permit?  I'd check your local requirements for permits, you might even want to modify the scope or your work to avoid permit requirements.



*We are gutting everything existing in the office space - changing the layout etc and adding cafe area with 2 large meeting rooms -( total 5k sq ft assembly). The common restrooms - planning to update the stalls, wall/floor tiles, and finishes.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 13, 2016)

Looks like they have to comply

3411.1 Scope.
The provisions of Sections 3411.1 through 3411.9 apply to maintenance, change of occupancy, additions and alterations to existing buildings, including those identified as historic buildings.

3411.4.1 Partial change in occupancy.
Where a portion of the building is changed to a new occupancy classification, any alterations shall comply with Sections 3411.6, 3411.7 and 3411.8.

3411.8.11 Toilet rooms.
Where it is technically infeasible to alter existing toilet and bathing rooms to be accessible, an accessible family or assisted-use toilet or bathing room constructed in accordance with Section 1109.2.1 is permitted. The family or assisted-use toilet or bathing room shall be located on the same floor and in the same area as the existing toilet or bathing rooms.


----------



## steveray (May 13, 2016)

What code applies?

*3411.4.1 Partial change in occupancy.* Where a portion of the building is changed to a new occupancy classification, any alterations shall comply with Sections 3411.6, 3411.7 and 3411.8.
*3411.6 Alterations.* A building, facility or element that is altered shall comply with the applicable provisions in Chapter 11 of this code and ICC A117.1, unless _technically infeasible_. Where compliance with this section is _technically infeasible_, the _alteration_ shall provide access to the maximum extent technically feasible.
*
Exceptions:*

1. The altered element or space is not required to be on an _accessible_ route, unless required by Section 3411.7.
2. _Accessible_ _means of egress_ required by Chapter 10 are not required to be provided in existing buildings and facilities.
3. The _alteration_ to Type A individually owned _dwelling_ units within a Group R-2 occupancy shall meet the provision for a Type B _dwelling_ unit and shall comply with the applicable provisions in Chapter 11 and ICC A117.1.
*3411.7 Alterations affecting an area containing a primary function.* Where an _alteration_ affects the accessibility to, or contains an area of _primary function_, the route to the _primary function_ area shall be _accessible_. The _accessible_ route to the _primary function_ area shall include toilet facilities or drinking fountains serving the area of _primary function_. 
*
Exceptions:*

1. The costs of providing the _accessible_ route are not required to exceed 20 percent of the costs of the _alterations_ affecting the area of _primary function_.
2. This provision does not apply to _alterations_ limited solely to windows, hardware, operating controls, electrical outlets and signs.
3. This provision does not apply to _alterations_ limited solely to mechanical systems, electrical systems, installation or _alteration_ of fire protection systems and abatement of hazardous materials.
4. This provision does not apply to _alterations_ undertaken for the primary purpose of increasing the accessibility of an existing building, facility or element.

*3411.8 Scoping for alterations.* The provisions of Sections 3411.8.1 through 3411.8.14 shall apply to _alterations_ to existing buildings and facilities.
*
3411.8.1 Entrances.* _Accessible_ entrances shall be provided in accordance with Section 1105.
*
Exception:* Where an _alteration_ includes alterations to an entrance, and the building or facility has an _accessible_ entrance, the altered entrance is not required to be _accessible_, unless required by Section 3411.7. Signs complying with Section 1110 shall be provided.
*3411.8.2 Elevators.* Altered elements of existing elevators shall comply with ASME A17.1 and ICC A117.1. Such elements shall also be altered in elevators programmed to respond to the same hall call control as the altered elevator.
*3411.8.3 Platform lifts.* Platform (wheelchair) lifts complying with ICC A117.1 and installed in accordance with ASME A18.1 shall be permitted as a component of an _accessible_ route.
*3411.8.4 Stairs and escalators in existing buildings.* In _alterations_, change of occupancy or _additions_ where an escalator or _stair_ is added where none existed previously and major structural modifications are necessary for installation, an _accessible_ route shall be provided between the levels served by the escalator or _stairs_ in accordance with Sections 1104.4 and 1104.5.
*3411.8.5 Ramps.* Where slopes steeper than allowed by Section 1010.2 are necessitated by space limitations, the slope of ramps in or providing access to existing buildings or facilities shall comply with Table 3411.8.5.
*
TABLE 3411.8.5 RAMPS*

*SLOPE* *MAXIMUM RISE*
Steeper than 1:10 but not steeper than 1:8 3 inches
Steeper than 1:12 but not steeper than 1:10 6 inches


For SI: 1 inch = 25.4 mm.
*3411.8.6 Performance areas.* Where it is _technically infeasible_ to alter performance areas to be on an _accessible_ route, at least one of each type of performance area shall be made _accessible_.
*3411.8.7 Accessible dwelling or sleeping units.* Where Group I-1, I-2, I-3, R-1, R-2 or R-4 _dwelling_ or _sleeping units_ are being altered or added, the requirements of Section 1107 for _Accessible_ units apply only to the quantity of spaces being altered or added.
*3411.8.8 Type A dwelling or sleeping units.* Where more than 20 Group R-2 _dwelling_ or _sleeping units_ are being added, the requirements of Section 1107 for _Type A_ units apply only to the quantity of the spaces being added.
*3411.8.9 Type B dwelling or sleeping units.* Where four or more Group I-1, I-2, R-1, R-2, R-3 or R-4 _dwelling_ or _sleeping units_ are being added, the requirements of Section 1107 for _Type B units_ apply only to the quantity of the spaces being added.
*3411.8.10 Jury boxes and witness stands.* In _alterations_, _accessible_ wheelchair spaces are not required to be located within the defined area of raised jury boxes or witness stands and shall be permitted to be located outside these spaces where the ramp or lift access restricts or projects into the _means of egress_.
*3411.8.11 Toilet rooms.* Where it is _technically infeasible_ to alter existing toilet and bathing facilities to be _accessible_, an _accessible_ family or assisted-use toilet or bathing facility constructed in accordance with Section 1109.2.1 is permitted. The family or assisted-use facility shall be located on the same floor and in the same area as the existing facilities.
*3411.8.12 Dressing, fitting and locker rooms.* Where it is _technically infeasible_ to provide _accessible_ dressing, fitting or locker rooms at the same location as similar types of rooms, one _accessible_ room on the same level shall be provided. Where separate-sex facilities are provided, _accessible_ rooms for each sex shall be provided. Separate-sex facilities are not required where only unisex rooms are provided.
*3411.8.13 Fuel dispensers. *Operable parts of replacement fuel dispensers shall be permitted to be 54 inches (1370 mm) maximum measured from the surface of the vehicular way where fuel dispensers are installed on existing curbs.
*3411.8.14 Thresholds.* The maximum height of thresholds at doorways shall be 3/4 inch (19.1 mm). Such thresholds shall have beveled edges on each side.


----------



## BobCat (May 13, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your feedback


----------

